# Can someone please help me with a stock list for 120g tank?



## j.jarman (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi, *** just finished setting up the basic layout of my 450l tank and kitted it out with an Eheim Pro 3 2080 filter. Here's a pic 










The piping is very much temporary, as is heater placement. I think i may have too much sand in there too. Personally i like the depth of the sand, but i've read i shouldnt have more than 2" depth (there is egg crate under the sand which the rock lays on).

Anyway, i need some help stocking the tank. I've set up a lot of rock at the bottom which is ideal for mbuna, but the tank is very tall and im wondering if i stock the tank with mbuna will all that space at the top of the tank go to waste? Or will they actually use it??

Here's a list of some of the mbuna i like so far (i know they are not all compatible with each other, just that i like the look of them).

Metriaclima msobo magunga










Pseudotropheus Elongatus neon spot










Maylandia callainos










Cynotilapia afra Cobue










Cynotilapia sp. Hara










Pseudotropheus sp. Polit










Pseudotropheus greshakei










yellow lab









I would appreciate any help with this! Do i also need to add all stock at once to avoid aggression? Or can stock be added over time?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank? Footprint is more important than gallons as each male will need a territory.

Are you thinking of breeding groups or all male? I will assume breeding groups.

Choose one blue barred fish. Since a lot of the pics you posted are blue barred fish, that eliminates a bunch. Elongatus counts as a blue barred fish, but msobo does not. You CAN combine a dark blue barred fish with cynotilapia sp hara. That polit pic does not look like a polit...they are more solid blue/white with a dark mask...no bars along the entire body.


----------



## j.jarman (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply  I'm not really interested in breeding them to be honest. I'd rather they were more colourful than breeding. Dimensions of the tank are:

1500mm (5') Length 
x 450mm (18") Depth x 725mm (29") Height.

Its unfortunately very tall and not very wide  which isnt ideal i dont think, but im far from being an expert (yet )


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

The so called Ps. Polit in the picture is actually a Ps. Elongatus Mpanga


----------



## j.jarman (Aug 29, 2009)

ok, so if it were your tank. What would you put in there?? You guys know a **** of alot more about this than me. What i really dont want to do is to mix the wrong species, or have too many/too few numbers and have an unhappy tank.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

yellow lab x7
Ps elongatus mpanga x 5. Only 1 male
Metraclima Callainos x5. Only 1 male
Metriaclima msobo magunga x5. Only 1 male

Cyno sp. hara are a very nice fish also. I would keep either them or the elongatus mpanga, i wouldn't mix the 2 species


----------



## karlfishing (Aug 4, 2009)

yes, lots of wasted space on the height.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

It seems we have similar tastes because I just set up a 125 gallon (6 feet) tank with the following stocklist:

Cynotilapia sp hara
Yellow labs
Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos
Labeotropheus trewavasae (Mpanga Red variant)
Metriaclima msobos (not in yet, coming soon)

So if I were you with a 120 gallon tank choosing from your list I'd definitely keep:
Cynotilapia sp. hara
Met. msobos
Yellow labs

For the last spot, I would avoid the Elongatus Mpanga and the afra cobue because the males would look similar to the male cyno hara. I would also avoid the Met. callainos because they look pretty close to the cyno hara and there is the possibility for crossing with the Msobos (same thing with Met. gresheki). I know you said that you're not interested in breeding, but just in case you change your mind :wink: .

I would either go with the elongatus neon spots or a labeotropheus fuelleborni or trewavasae with OB females to fill in the last species spot. That's just my taste though!


----------



## j.jarman (Aug 29, 2009)

so the Cynotilapia sp hara is your blue barred fish? I love the look of the Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos too, but isnt that kind of "blue barred" also?

I love the Labeotropheus trewavasae too! Nice colours on these.

Metriaclima msobos, the females are yellow and the males blue??

Can you give me some numbers on how many of each you have put in??

Thanks!


----------



## moi_eater (Jul 11, 2004)

I don't have experience with most of what you listed but my Ps. acei and Cyno sp. hara both swim at all levels of the tank. My yellow labs mostly stick to the bottom/rock structures.

Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos has horizontal blue/black bars, completely different from vertical barring.

Yes, msobos females/juvies are a yellow/orange color. Males turn blue when they mature.

My species/numbers for my 125g are in my sig.


----------



## j.jarman (Aug 29, 2009)

ok, here is a list *** drawn up so far:

Cynotilapia sp hara 
Pseudotropheus elongatus neon spot

Labidochromis caeruleus
Metriaclima Callainos
Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Msuli)

i cant decide between the Cynotilapia sp hara and Pseudotropheus elongatus neon spot.

Any input? and ideas of numbers for each?? Are these fish compatible with each other?

Id like to throw 5 cuckoo catfish in at some point too, just to mix things up a little


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

very compatible as they all are different looking. Hara or neon spot, i'm an elongatus man and there aren't many of my kind. I say neon spot but i'm about to put on my flame suit *puts on flame suit*


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

With Callainos and Acei, you'll have plenty of blue - so I think the neon spot fits in best with that mix.
Do you have all of these fish available in your area?
What do the Elongatus neon spot females look like?

To answer some of your earlier questions:


> Can you give me some numbers on how many of each you have put in??


My 125 gallon tank was just set up 2 weeks ago and stocked with juveniles (unsexed). I purchased 9 each of the L. trewavasae and the Cyno sp. hara with the intention of eventually parsing down to 1 male and 3-5 females for each species. That ratio of males to females is common for most species of mbuna to give you the best chances of long-term success.

I'll have 6-8 yellow labs in there and for them it should be ok if I have 2 or 3 males in the group.



> so the Cynotilapia sp hara is your blue barred fish? I love the look of the Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos too, but isnt that kind of "blue barred" also?


I think they must see horizontal and vertical barring as completely different. They don't bother one another. The cyaneorhabdos are also much slimmer and torpedo-shaped.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't forget this is a 5' tank and not a 6' tank. If you are going with 5 species I would not overdo the number of each.

(I had 5 species in my 72" tank and it was plenty full.)


----------



## j.jarman (Aug 29, 2009)

There are 2 aquatics stores that specialise in mbuna 30 miles from me (in opposite directions unfortunately ).

I'm guessing i'm supposed to be say 10 young ones of each and then when they get older and able to determine sex, i take all but one of the males and any females that dont look as i want out and return to fish store?

I'll try and whittle the species list down to 4...not gonna be easy though!!! i may have to get another tank 

I'm leaning towards the neon spot, but its a difficult decision to make!

Is my filtration up to the job? I've put an Eheim 2080 on the tank assuming it was overkill, but from what *** read some people put two of these filters on a 120g tank with cichlids?!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Five will probably work and once you remove extra males you should be just right.


----------



## j.jarman (Aug 29, 2009)

ok, so i've reserved these fish for my tank:

Pseudotropheus demasoni x 13
Melanochromis "Maingano" x 6

i really like the look of acei ngara, am i asking for trouble by putting them in that tank? I'm starting to be interested in the fact that these may breed now, even though i said earlier i wasnt  i dont want to risk any species which may interbreed either.


----------



## j.jarman (Aug 29, 2009)

probably go for the msuli variant actually  and maybe some yellow labs to finish off


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think you are going to want twice that many Demasoni in a five foot tank. They like to be in a large crowd of their own kind.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I didn't see it mentioned..but, if you can make your rocks higher, you will have more areas for our fish to claim.

You are off to a great start. I love the research before purchase. Such a novel idea..lol


----------



## aFinFan (Jul 29, 2009)

I think your Eheim is up to the job but you may want to add a powerhead or fan on the opposite side of the tank to create more circulation.Your stocklist looks good would love to see pics of the tank when finished


----------



## j.jarman (Aug 29, 2009)

i will post some more pics of the tank when im finished. Maybe i should order some more demasoni then??

I defo going for the yellow tail acei (msuli)

and probably Metriaclima Estherae

id love to put sp hara in there, but im not sure of compatability. I've gone for fish that have nice females as well as males. I absolutely love the look of Pseudotropheus elongatus flavus, but the females are so boring. I can see myself setting up another tank if this goes well lol.

How much do these things eat by the way?? I've bought 300g of NLS cichlid formula in anticipation of getting my fish. Not sure how long thats gonna last though!!


----------



## aFinFan (Jul 29, 2009)

MY flavus females aren't boring , should be an elongatus but dont think they are,the profile selection on them says they are a dwarf mbuna which I disagree with my male is at least 6 inches(then again this is not a WC cichlid but aquarium bred) would not put them with other elongatus sp although I do have a cyaneus in there with them and they get along.The cyaneus is a beautiful fish also check out Pseudo zebra sp.long fin pelvic.Not sure how the demasoni will do with the bigger guys DJRansome said add a big group and that is your best bet,I added 12 and now down to 7 so I def should have started with a bigger group.THe accei are peaceful and seem to shoal togethor but I think you should have a 6 ft tank for them also more aggressive mbuna like elongatus sp can terrorize them.Your feeding depends ..I feed once in the morning then again in the eve,however much they can eat within the space of 2-3 min,my cichlids are mostly full grown tho, fry need more regular feeding also what goes in must come out so periodic water changes are essential


----------



## aFinFan (Jul 29, 2009)

Sorry correction Pseudotropheus sp."zebra long pelvic" Mdoka,also Pseudo sp."elongatus chailosi" is similar to Flavus


----------



## j.jarman (Aug 29, 2009)

i've gone for 17 of the demasoni now. That should be enough? I think i'll still get the yellow fin acei, can always get a bigger tank if need be


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd still up the Demasoni. That's a good number for a 55G but you need to "fill up" another foot of tank with the 60".


----------



## j.jarman (Aug 29, 2009)

21 is the max i can get at the mo, i'll get that many


----------



## j.jarman (Aug 29, 2009)

Back to the top 

Update - the impellor shaft in my eheim 2080 snapped and consequently the bacteria died!!! Disaster!! So now as a result i've had to upgrade to an eheim 2080, eheim 2227 and an eheim 2076e  overkill i know! Also an Aqua medic 400 nitrate filter and a 25w UV filter.

Anyway, i've also added another 50kg of rock to the tank, making the total in there 100kg. They are very solid and held with silicon. Its hard to see just how many caves/overhangs there are in these next pics, but we'll give it a try anyway!!



















Now to the point of this post  I still need a little advice on stocking

So far I have (arriving on saturday)

25 demasoni
6 maingaino
6 yellow fin Acei 
6 Estherae

What else (if anything!) Should i consider putting in there. I really like the common and garden yellow lab. But i'm scared of interbreeding with the estherae 

Any advice welcome!!

Cheers!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Get the tank established and see how these fish work out together for a few months. Then worry about whether you want, or need other fish.


----------



## j.jarman (Aug 29, 2009)

I thought I needed to add them all at once to stop them "mullering" each other??


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Great rockwork!!!! And, before you can't add it, IMO, a background would be awesome.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

It can be hard on your bio adding a whole lot of fish at once. Speaking of bio, how do you plan to cycle the tank?

If you add the fish in groups it should be ok. Adding 1 or 2 new fish to existing fish can be a problem because the new fish can get picked on but if you add several, in theory, there are to many for them to single one out to pick on.

I'm with Floridagirl. I would paint the outside of the back glass or add a store bought background (I like painted better) before filling with water.

Love the look of the rock. I think with it going up higher in the tank and with adding acei, the fish will use the top part now too. I'm just not sure how easy catching a fish or doing tank maintenance will be with the rocks siliconed together.

Can't wait to see it completed. Don't forget to plan on a way to cycle before getting the fish.


----------



## j.jarman (Aug 29, 2009)

the rocks dont actually touch any of the tank glass, so maintenance should not be too much of a prob  was very careful about that!!

All 3 filters (2080, 2227 and 2076e) have been running on a separate tank and have been fed 5g of ammonia every day for about 5 weeks. They seem to have cycled ok.

Also have two hydor ETH external heaters as well  so there will be no visible heaters in the tank!!

Thanks for compliments on rock work, it looks so much better when you see it too (rather than a pic!). Will take a pic at weekend (when i can get some with natural light in the room.!)


----------



## j.jarman (Aug 29, 2009)

Also have a black background to put on the outside, but has not been delivered yet!!


----------



## promoe (Apr 28, 2009)

nice show tank... :thumb:


----------



## j.jarman (Aug 29, 2009)

couple more progress updates:

added Java moss and black background to the tank. Also filled it with water 

Let me know what you think!!


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

That tank rocks! You might not have fun trying to catch fish out of there, but they will have a great time! :thumb: Can't wait to see it with fish.


----------

